# Intra- operative consultation



## mjewett (Jun 26, 2008)

Any suggestions on the best way to bill for an intra-op consult?  My surgeon was called into the OR to give his expert opinion. The other surgeon took his advise and performed the remaining surgery exactly the way my doctor suggested. My doctor did not assist in the surgery in any way other than looking and giving advise/opinion.  Should I bill assistant surgery?  Or would a consultation code work?

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## jafrost44 (Jun 26, 2008)

You should bill a consult either for outpatient or inpatient, which ever the case may be..

Julie Frost, CPC


----------



## mbort (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with jafrost.  

The only way you can bill for assistant surgeon is if he was truly hands on and the primary surgeon lists him on the operative report as an assistant.


----------



## rjconnell (Jun 27, 2008)

What elements would you use to bill a consult?


----------



## mbort (Jun 27, 2008)

good point Rcashley.  Definitely need to make sure the documentation supports the E/M


----------



## rjconnell (Jun 27, 2008)

I have this come up every once in a while and I would love to bill it as a consultation, but I don't see anyway to meet in 3 areas.  Even if you discount history because the patient is unconscious, what is your exam or medical decision making?  All I have is a request for and a rendering of opinion. I am clueless for a code.


----------

